# 7360ss front sheet metal help



## Dewy78 (Apr 4, 2017)

I need the hood, both side panels and grille.
While I'm wishing the headlights and brackets to mount
everything listed! Any info would be greatlyappreciated!
I'm sure most if not all will be hard to come by if anyone has a 7360ss and could measure the key bends and vents to help me reproduce my own. 
Again thanks for any help 
Dwayne


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dwayne,

Welcome to the tractor forum.


Messick's has new hood and grille if you are interested. See attached. Partstree.com also has a parts listing for a 2360ss. Keep an eye on Craigslist and ebay, you might get lucky & find what you are looking for.


----------



## Dewy78 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks I actually just called them the other day and a salesman said that if you order those parts you will get an email stating that you have NLA or no longer available parts in your cart! 

I won tractor on ebay for $4350, 702.4 hours! Tree must have fell on it taking out the hood, side panels and grille!


----------



## Dewy78 (Apr 4, 2017)

Was told, the Amish will make out of stainless just bring pictures and measurements.


----------



## FLL636 (Apr 25, 2017)

I've got a used grill and hood for a 7360SS.


----------



## BryanC (May 11, 2018)

Dewy78 said:


> Was told, the Amish will make out of stainless just bring pictures and measurements.


Do you still have grills and hood


----------



## BryanC (May 11, 2018)

FLL636 said:


> I've got a used grill and hood for a 7360SS.


Do you still have hood and grill


----------



## Intheshop (Apr 24, 2018)

Interesting story;
I built a full-on English wheel for our shop because the plastic hood on our otherwise,perfect JD lawn tractor,basically disenigrated. 

So,moral of the story..... if it's sheet metal,there may be a hotrod shop near you that could either straighten or fabricate a new one?Good luck with your project.


----------



## Johnnieshull89 (Apr 17, 2021)

I need a grill for a 7360ss, does anyone have one?


----------

